# 10chars...



## krp480 (May 12, 2013)

(10)chars...


----------



## ktan7 (May 15, 2013)

Great work, buddy. Love what you have going on right now with your photo projects.


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2013)

I went and looked through all three divisions....fashion, street, and Instagram. On the fashion shots, you've got cute, skinny models and fashion-y clothing and shoes, but there's one thing you also have; raccoon eyes, in most of them. You desperately need fill lighting, or better, scrim light, in many of the shots. Or, start using the sun as frontal and side light, so that it casts solid shadows, but the models' eyes and faces have some light on them. You are not using natural lighting very well.


----------



## Stacylouwho (May 15, 2013)

I love your work, but I think the site needs a little more attention. Your homepage is a huge picture where you can barely see your name on the left with all the attention on the background. I would change the picture or something so your name would really pop. You want easy navigation when people visit your site. I saw your about page it is nice, but I didn't see your email when you said to send you an email for contact. Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see it. You want all that info to be very easy to see and possibly in bold! Making it super easy for them to get your info and ultimately get you more clients/moolah! I love your work.. I love the pictures just make your site mimic the standard of your work and you will be golden!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2013)

I find it interesting that your location is listed exactly zero times on your website. That seems a bit odd to me. 

Also, when you ask to have inquiries emailed to you, you don't provide an email address for people to use. No phone number, no email, no contact form, no physical location, etc. Those are pretty big things that need to be on a site.


----------



## amolitor (May 15, 2013)

Some of the street is pretty good. Some of it's just the usual "OMG a homeless dude" crud every wannabee shoots, but there's a few that are really quite decent. Your models are cute, and they mostly pose pretty well. Your lighting needs work, though, as Derrel pointed out, and your web site needs work, as Tyler pointed out.

I hate the side-scrolling portfolio idiom. A lot.


----------



## krp480 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone! I'm embarrassed to say I am missing my contact info! It's because I just switched over from 4ormat so I'm still figuring out 22slides... may wind up switching back to 4ormat as I think I may like the design better. 

As far as lighting - I'm starting to use on location studio lighting as I just bought an Elinchrom Ranger Quadra kit so I can shoot and overpower the sun outside. It's nice to get some honest critique on my photos though, all I ever get is the same 'good work'. I completely hear everyone saying that I need better fill light, but for my fashion work I like to use hard direct light in most cases, still developing my style though. If I were to put up my lifestyle photos you would all most likely agree the lighting is far superior in terms of exposing my model properly. For my next shoot I'm going to go back to my lifestyle lighting roots as that seems more 'magical'. 

As far as side scrolling though, it works better as I have far more vertical than horizontal photos (plus I prefer side scrolling).


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2013)

What they ^ said.

The street shots aren't good examples, most of them are just relatively uninteresting slice of life..
Pick your best 10 and show them.

Lew


----------

